# Bluetooth / Headphone audio jack Call Answer Issue....



## ajbang (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey everyone, I don't think this has been mentioned before and it is a pretty big annoyance. When I'm driving in my car I listen to podcasts through the 3.5" audio jack of my phone. At the sametime I use bluetooth for calls. The problem is that in MIUI whenever i have the audio jack plugged in and a call comes in, it defaults to using the headphone jack as the speaker (so that the call comes through the car speaker) and I have to physically click the button that routes the call through to the bluetooth everytime....instead of it just going directly to bluetooth. Other roms...(OMFGB, CM7, stock) handle it the right way in that if you get a call it always goes to bluetooth if you are using bluetooth, even if the audio jack is plugged in. MIUI is the only ROM i've noticed that handles it this *wrong way. Unfortunately MIUI is my favorite ROM by far, and this is a dealbreaker. It's very annoying to have to look at the screen and push the button while i'm driving to switch to bluetooth everytime a call comes in. Does anyone know a fix for this? It would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## willjohnson (Jul 13, 2011)

+1 for me. also can't find a way to get the phone or contacts apps to go into landscape mode in my car dock.


----------



## willjohnson (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL... Guess we are the only two who care about this bro.


----------



## ajbang (Jul 30, 2011)

Could someone confirm if this is fixed with the new gingerbread kernel MIUI update? Thanks!


----------



## willjohnson (Jul 13, 2011)

Nope... And if you get another call while in a call, when you swap to the new call it goes from bluetooth back to speaker... Also noticed if I answer a call by pushing the button on my headset it answers the call but it goes to the regular handset speaker, kinda crazy.


----------



## goatastic (Jun 23, 2011)

You are definitely not the only person who cares about this. I am no Dev otherwise I would try and fix it myself.


----------



## alprazolam (Aug 8, 2011)

Right here with you! Not a deal breaker for me but definitely annoying.


----------

